# has anyone tried this?



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i don't have an iphone or i would give it a shot....

LightSpectrum Pro for iPhone, iPod touch (4th generation), iPad 2 Wi-Fi, iPad 2 Wi-Fi + 3G, iPad (3rd generation) and iPad Wi-Fi + 4G on the iTunes App Store

could come in handy for testing light sources if it's even close to accurate.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

haha that's pretty funny, but i would have my doubts about it. be interested in trying at least


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Hm...interesting. However, isn't it PAR we're supposed to be testing and not Kelvins? Usually Kelvins will be indicated on the bulb/packaging.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yea your correct a par meter would be telling us how much light... etc... this program just measures the Kelvin rating of light... 
I assumed that's what the OP wanted to know, but good to shed light (pun intended)


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yep, i'm wanting something that will tell me the kelvin rating and i don't think a par meter will do that...


----------

